# 10ft jon boat to small?



## 227 (Jun 17, 2016)

I recently got a 10ft jon boat on a trade and was wondering should I even consider keeping it. I have a 14ft vhull that I mainly fish out of with a friend but it's to heavy to carry even with 2 people. My fishing buddy has a kayak and always wants to hit up no motor lakes or other small lakes. I thought this 10ft jon would be perfect for me only, but now I'm starting to reconsider as I weigh 300lbs. 

Would I be crazy to fish out of this thing? No trolling motor just rowing only.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jun 17, 2016)

Just stay in the middle & keep that PFD on. It should row easy.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 17, 2016)

You'll be fine - you should be able to stand & cast no problem if you're on a no-motor lake. I'm 230 +/- and i fish with a friend who is 200 +/- out of his 10' with a 6hp on the back and a TM in the front in a limited access lake around here...both standing & no one's ever gone swimming.

Definitely keep the PFD on though - when things go bad in a small boat it happens quickly and you can't afford not to have a PFD on in one of those moments.


----------



## Johnny (Jun 17, 2016)

welcome aboard !!

I had a G3 1032 for two days - took it out one time - sold it the next day.
and I weigh 185#.
I found the photo of the capacity plate and it says 275 pounds max loaded.
with maximum of two people and maximum HP was 3hp outboard.


Take it to a SHALLOW body of water - get in it - wiggle around a little.
see how you fit in it.
with your size - there is zero room for a dog, trolling battery, gas tank
cooler or anything..... because, you would have to move around some
to get something then - you are swimming back to the landing.
because there is NO way you could get back into the boat.

good luck - be safe


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 17, 2016)

Yeah...we didn't abide by the capacity sticker...but it floated. I wouldn't do that if there were other boat traffic.


...it was a 1036 though


----------



## Kismet (Jun 17, 2016)

I sold mine years ago after one trip down a quiet river with a 3hp Evinrude on the boat, me about 160lbs (in those days :roll: ), and the water at the stern about two inches from joining me in the boat.

I would not have put one of the dogs in there with me, and I was younger and even dumber than I am now.


Your choice, always, but if it floats, there is NO room for error.

I hope you do well.


----------



## PBRMINER (Jun 17, 2016)

I keep my Coleman Crawdad around just in case I ever want to use it... I have from time to time.... If its not costing you anything why not?


----------



## gunz (Jun 18, 2016)

We have the same boat. Little 10 footer. (my parents actually) Tippy as heck. I have fished it a few times and its the reason I bought a bigger wider boat. I used a troll motor and it was OK. but if you need to move at all. You have to alert the other person to hold on for dear life.

I don't care for them unless you have a small private pond.


----------



## 227 (Jun 18, 2016)

Anyone think I could remove the middle seat and add a few ribs and just sit in it like a kayak to get my center of gravity lower?


----------



## Johnny (Jun 18, 2016)

*227 *- if you are this new to boating, I strongly suggest
that you very carefully consider what you are asking . . . . 
we, the gallery, can not - and should not, ethically bless
your aspirations. A very real concern for your safety is
at hand with modifying and possibly compromising the
structural integrity of this small aluminum boat to accomodate
a 300 pound person..........

I for one vote *NO* to your question. Based on my personal
experience of owning one of these things in the stock condition.
I can not fathom altering it structurly just to get it to carry more weight
than it was designed and fabricated to carry.

but, it boils down to: _*Your Boat = Your Call*_.

happy SAFE boating






.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 19, 2016)

I had a 10'Lowe. Was great with just me. I had the battery up front. 48# trolling motor would run all day long. It also worked great with 2 people. My soon to be ex was atleast 250#'s and me at 175#'s the little boat still floated high and was stable


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 19, 2016)

227 said:


> Anyone think I could remove the middle seat and add a few ribs and just sit in it like a kayak to get my center of gravity lower?


No.


----------



## 227 (Jun 19, 2016)

Johnny said:


> *227 *- if you are this new to boating, I strongly suggest
> that you very carefully consider what you are asking . . . .
> we, the gallery, can not - and should not, ethically bless
> your aspirations. A very real concern for your safety is
> ...




After further looking at it and feeling how flimsy the metal is I don't think I'm going to remove the seat or even use it. I think I'm going to plug a few small holes and and paint it and build a small trailer and try to sell it or trade it for a canoe. In the mean time I think I will just stick with my larger boat.


----------



## Abraham (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm 210 or so and gave away my 10 footer to a friend so her two young sons could put it on their pond. That way at least someone could get some use out of it. I fished from it in a local lake that was super shallow and never did feel comfortable standing up in it. A 1236 or 1242 is probably the minimum I'd like to have anymore for solo fishing.

After looking closer at your pic I think mine was damn near identical to yours. The handles on the back are definitely the same. Weird.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 20, 2016)

Don't bother with the time & $$$ for a trailer for a ltwt 10' boat - anyone interested in that is going to throw it in the bed of a pickup & call it a day.


----------



## gunz (Jun 20, 2016)

Agreed, Plus being so thin and lightweight, its hard to find a trailer that is setup for such a small boat that wont bounce down the road.


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 20, 2016)

227 said:


> Johnny said:
> 
> 
> > *227 *- if you are this new to boating, I strongly suggest
> ...



You made the right decision and it'll let you live to fish another day.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 21, 2016)

dont get a trailer. they are light enough to load and unload by yourself. for storage i used a "kayak" lift in the ceiling of my garage. back my truck in attach and pull the rope until it was flush with the ceiling.


----------

